# JULY 2011 Outdoor Photo Contest (Theme & Rules)



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2011)

July's theme comes from fender66's daughter (good job young lady! 8) ), and is much more "open" as far as not having a specific item to snap a photo of, _but_, the parameters of the theme and contest still need to be followed:

*Theme*: Life on the Water. Photo can be of anything _living_ that is on/in/near (as in on the bank) the water. Things that _cannot_ be used include caught fish, people, pets that ride in the boat, landscapes, waterscapes, skyscapes, etc. 

Usual Rules

1) Participants must have made at least 4 legitimate posts during the month of June 2011
2) Photo must be taken by you
3) Color or B&W accepted
4) Photos posted in Thumbnail format are not acceptable
5) One entry per participant

Prize: Lure supplied by fender66, and winning photo placed in the Monthly Photo Contest Archive.
(Rules and prizes subject to change)

*Start date:* Friday, 1 July 2011
*End date/time:* Sunday, 31 July 2011 @ midnight CDT

PM me if there are any questions

Photo postings go here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=20663&p=210964#p210964

*NOTE:* It is _highly _ recommended that you post your photo directly in your post, and _not_ as an attachment. Recommended _minimum_ size would be 600 pixels on the longest side of the photo, max of 800.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 11, 2011)

*Theme* description updated to help clarify what is acceptable/not acceptable.


----------

